# SCORE! I won a Sweetwater Mic Locker



## higgs (Jun 1, 2017)

Just got a call from my Sweetwater rep of >10 years that I won one of the mic locker packages from last month's giveaway. Oh happy days for me!

There were packages I preferred over this one, but I am NOT complaining one bit.


----------



## TheKRock (Jun 1, 2017)

F*** Ya!!!!


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 1, 2017)

Shit! Nice.


----------



## j_kranz (Jun 1, 2017)

That's awesome, congrats! Big fan of Mojave. Enjoy!


----------



## higgs (Jun 1, 2017)

j_kranz said:


> That's awesome, congrats! Big fan of Mojave. Enjoy!



I've had this one lonely MA-200 - she'll be happy to have a friend now. Pretty pumped for the C5 Miktek and WA87 (and really all of them, but those two in particular).


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 1, 2017)

Ashton is a real up and comer. A good pair of ribbons and you might have a collection for Life there.


----------



## Phryq (Jun 1, 2017)

Nice... maybe I should sign up for that!


----------



## higgs (Jun 1, 2017)

Phryq said:


> Nice... maybe I should sign up for that!


I've been entering their monthly giveaways for the last couple of years. They always ask for some little story like, "what is your biggest challenge in mixing," or, "what are the next three microphones you want..." I normally reply with some story about the nuances of Pizza and sandwiches. My rep gets a kick out of the silly notes I leave - they do apparently read those.

BTW- Pineapple on pizza is a travesty and should be illegal.


----------



## Phryq (Jun 2, 2017)

Oh, I just went to sign up. Looks like I need a U.S. address.. :(

I did it anyway, and hopefully if I win, they can ship it to a friend in the U.S.


----------



## higgs (Jun 9, 2017)

I should be getting these today or tomorrow. 

There are a couple I'd like to sell to raise funds for a matched pair of Earthworks QTC40's. I'm in LA thru the 13th if anyone in the area is interested let me know, otherwise I might check with ProAudioLA or Trew Audio. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## trumpoz (Jun 9, 2017)

There are some awesome mics there.

Though it is one of the cheaper mucs the Rode NT1 punches way above its price range. I know a number of Melbourne guys making great sounds with that mic. It does have some top end that sometimes needs taming.

Ive also heard good things about the Warm Audio mic as well.


----------



## higgs (Jun 9, 2017)

Apparently this is the NT1-kit which is a beast of a different flavor. Rode apparently named it similarly because of Google search results relating to the NT1 - this is according to a sales rep I've known for a long time.

I'm probably most excited to check out the WA, Aston, and Miktek C5. Already have a Mojave MA200 that I absolutely love, but don't really feel the need to have a stereo set. The new one's going to find a new home soon to help with the Earthworks. 

Anyhow thanks for geeking out with me on this stuff, folks. It'd be sad to not have a group of people to share the excitement with.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jun 9, 2017)

Congrats! Give those Mojaves a try, they're the best of that package IMO.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 11, 2017)

Let us know what you think of the warm audio 87 clone. Cheers


----------



## higgs (Jun 12, 2017)

You bet, synthpunk.


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats on the win!!!!


----------



## higgs (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll be Keeping the Aston Spirit and WA87.

My #1 favorite out of the group is the Spirit. Running that through my Chandler Germanium Pre is my favorite personal vocal sound to date (speaking of my own vox). The WA87 is a close second, but that Aston + Chandler combo is hot as Betelgeuse.

Speaking to the more expensive mics in the package: I've owned a Mojave MA200 for several years now, but I don't like it as much as the Spirit - oddly. Tone is subjective I reckon, but I felt giddy and inspired singing into the Spirit.


----------

